# catawba park closed!



## goose1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well good thing I drive 3.5 hrs to go walleye fishing today. The park is closed..so the sheriff's are telling me. Don't go into the park or we will have you towed. AWESOME MAN! My first and probably now last time up here. This is so retarded it isn't funny. Chilling at mcdonalds till I find something to do. I'm not about to go wonder out somewhere with unsure unsafe ice...well no ice is sure, but there are known better places.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Why did they close the park?

Go west over to Crane Creek (off of RT2). They were doing well over there about 7 miles out yesterday and the day before. 

I wasn't out there personally, but I had friends who were.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Strange. I have questions. It takes a lot to close a state park. No ODNR officer there?


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Get on rt 2 headed west to magee marsh wildlife area aka crane creek. its only another 20 min. if that is full go out of camp perry or a few other spots. U came this far. Solutions man think solutions. Ask locals. wildwings is doable, and another spot west of crane as well.


----------



## wlgds (Apr 16, 2010)

Parking lot is probably packed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

they let you park at school across sand road if park is packed,what reason did they give you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whatever you do, DON'T go out of Miller's Ferry/Mouse Island area. Two reports of four wheelers going thru thin, current eroded ice!


----------



## osteo (Feb 8, 2014)

theres overflow parking across the street from the park


----------



## goose1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Too full. So I drove around then parked in a spot and went to odnr and said hey am I ok n he said as long as u aren't block anythjng. I said 2 sheriff's told everyone at the bait store the park is closed and he said good. That is rediculous. Ohio State parks are meant for ppl to enjoy. There is plenty of places to park. The odnr is supposed to create a resource enjoyable by ALL. I can't believe he said he was glad they are telling o that. He wants to sit on his a..S and get paid to do nothjng.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dad pulled into parking lot at 630 this morning after waiting in line outside at Rickards and could not find 1 spot. Drove over to crane and haven't talked to him since. I do know my buddy (steelhead fever)was able to park at Catawba but not sure what time he got there. It was kind of expected for this weekend though. Plenty of ice, good reports from last weekend, and a warm up coming next week we all knew it would be a zoo!!! If your already up that way like others said find an alternate place to go out of and make the best of it... Not looking forward to this work day because it's going to creep by... Will be leaving uniontown from work at 7. Puts me there at around 10 so I don't have to leave here at 2 in the morning.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This is the last shot for people to get out because of the warmup coming. Everyone is trying their last ditch efforts to catch some fish.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Just got home from there. Got there at 6am and it was a zoo, I only got a space because I didn't have a trailer. went 1.5-2 miles NW and didn't mark anything. Fished for 2 hours and called it quits. The ice cities were about 3-4 miles out and I didn't feel like hoofin' it another 2. Least I got to see how lake erie ice is. Think I'll stick to my metroparks trout until the ice melts. Lot more peaceful that way. Gonna need a lot of beers tonight to get the 4-wheeler noise out of my head!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

spectrum said:


> Gonna need a lot of beers tonight to get the 4-wheeler noise out of my head!:bulgy-eyes:


Hahaha, I gotta tell you, being a motorhead, first time we took the sled up this year I was all jacked up while we were unloading listening to everybody warming their quads and sleds. You can't help but get the blood flowing while loading up to head out on the ice, especially if you only get up there 3-4 times during the ice. I'll bet the neighboring houses don't enjoy it all that much though. Big block airboats are bada$$ too.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah I was definitely not prepared for that...I was having backflashes of my times at Norwalk. At my ripe old age of 32; I'm getting more back into the quite life. Besides I would like to keep whatever hearing I have left. :Banane35:


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It was only closed because of parking. It will be ready tomorrow. My buddy is catching out there tonight. I also heard of a possible record over there? I mean I know those stories spread like wildfire, but just curious?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

The weather isn't gonna be that bad as of now looks like the ice will make it through! .


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

How was the parking today? I'm thinking about driving up in the morning and walking out. Any walkers do any good today?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

These guys found a spot....








Its comical what these fish make people do! Including myself. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goose1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ha yea the bait store told me the the park was closed again today. ..I knew better from sat. I laughed and drove to the park and found a spot instantly. I don't know about you, but if you don't know something, don't make stuff up. The park probably never closes. .. it just gets full. I love that everyone just parked on the lake.


----------



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

great photo


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I took a pic on the way home yesterday evening. Pretty nuts.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Kevin - thats where I was standing in the morning. I wondered if I needed to move as more and more trucks drove out and parked on the ice near us waiting on the quad.


----------

